# Training as " service dog"



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a bit complicated but hopefully, some brillant Havanese owner, trainer or breeder will be able to help. I am quit ill with rare illneseI have spent most of the last year & ½ at Mayo Clinic, John Hopkins,.... The head of neurology at John Hopkins gave her a letter saying she is my therapy /service dog. What is wrong with me can't be picked up by "service" dogs. Zama was not formally trained. By going to all Drs, hospitals, etc. with me, she sits on my lap when I have blood drawn and so many other painful procedures done. She is allowed to be with me. She never leaves me, unless radiation or tests, surgeries etc. this last year was very bad for me and her. I almost died from sepsis . She does not like to be separated from me. At Hopkins, they let her in my bed at times. The Drs say she knows faster then they do if I am ill.

My biggest problem is I can pass out without any warning. It is a condition which would be hard to explain ( I am a retired Dr & my friends find it unusual). My husband has become completely deaf. We live alone. If I go to the bathroom at night, Zama comes with me. But the problem is if I fall ( which I have, knocked out) my husband doesn't hear it or if I come to can't hear me call for him. There is so much arguing about "service" dog vs pet, I have not been able to get someone to help me train Zama la to jump on bed to wake my husband if I fall. A larger dog would not know I was going to go down. They can't pick it up since its from the autonomic nervous system malfunction. So I really need a kind soul to help me with this. I feel that what ever is going on about service vs pets needs to be looked at with compassion. I don't need a huge dog for my health problems but I need her to alert my husband or bark from bathroom. If there is anyone who can help, I would be so thankful. If this s confusing, u can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your health isssues and the problems with certification. At our IAABC we have experts in the field of therapy dogs. Can I ask them to email you Can I cross post your story on our IAABC forum?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A lady who trains psychiatric service dogs has offered to help. I will private message you with her email address.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jane does amazing work in this wonderful field of therapy work http://www.healing-companions.com/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amala please answer, we are waiting to help you.


----------

